
This is Why Learning Rails is Hard - jamesbritt
https://www.codefellows.org/blogs/this-is-why-learning-rails-is-hard
======
mattkrea
Doesn't a chart like that apply to virtually all languages? You have command
line of course, a package manager, the standard library, etc.

EDIT: Even the supposedly Rails-specific things on the right are very general
other than Ruby & Rails. VCS? Text editor? How is that Rails specific?

